# Wanderlei's street fights



## EternalSpringtime (May 27, 2007)

I read many times about PRIDE's LHW champion Wanderlei silvia's early street fights. Anyone knows where to watch them. I tried to search youtube but all I got was Vale Tudo MMA fights, maybe I didn't match the right words. If someone can help, that would be great.


----------



## Odin (May 29, 2007)

EternalSpringtime said:


> I read many times about PRIDE's LHW champion Wanderlei silvia's early street fights. Anyone knows where to watch them. I tried to search youtube but all I got was Vale Tudo MMA fights, maybe I didn't match the right words. If someone can help, that would be great.


 
His streetfights where when he was a teenager im pretty sure no one was filming them.

He used to fight in underground streetfights set up by mobsters, if there is a video out there it would be worth a lot of money to a MMA fan.


----------



## EternalSpringtime (May 29, 2007)

Odin said:


> His streetfights where when he was a teenager im pretty sure no one was filming them.
> 
> He used to fight in underground streetfights set up by mobsters, if there is a video out there it would be worth a lot of money to a MMA fan.


 
Sure. Wanderlei is a great fighter, along with his Chute boxe team. I am sure if Shogun Rua will have a rematch with Coleman, he would win in the first round.


----------



## Rich Parsons (May 29, 2007)

Odin said:


> His streetfights where when he was a teenager im pretty sure no one was filming them.
> 
> He used to fight in underground streetfights set up by mobsters, if there is a video out there it would be worth a lot of money to a MMA fan.




If there is video and there were those you mentioned there, I would not want to let anyone know I had a copy.


----------



## EternalSpringtime (May 29, 2007)

Rich Parsons said:


> If there is video and there were those you mentioned there, I would not want to let anyone know I had a copy.


 
:uhyeah:


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 29, 2007)

Also you cannot always believe in fighter's propaganda that is unrecorded.


----------



## EternalSpringtime (May 29, 2007)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Also you cannot always believe in fighter's propaganda that is unrecorded.


 
Well, it depends. Rickson Gracie and Emin Boztepe claims to have faught 300-400 fights, and of course I don't beleive this. As to Wanderlei, his style of fighting is a street kickboxing for Vale Tudo. I am sure that he tried his skills on the streets of Brazil. 

I am not saying that the other guys never faught on the streets, but the record seems more than I could imagine.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 29, 2007)

EternalSpringtime said:


> Well, it depends. Rickson Gracie and Emin Boztepe claims to have faught 300-400 fights, and of course I don't beleive this. As to Wanderlei, his style of fighting is a street kickboxing for Vale Tudo. I am sure that he tried his skills on the streets of Brazil.
> 
> I am not saying that the other guys never faught on the streets, but the record seems more than I could imagine.


 
Well I have never met a ring fighter who did not exaggerate. (some more than other's)


----------



## Odin (May 30, 2007)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Also you cannot always believe in fighter's propaganda that is unrecorded.


 
The thing is Wandi hasnt really mentioned his streetfights, he was quoted as saying that his fighting career started in the streets and that he had a couple illegal fights when he served in the miltary.

He has never claimed that he won them all , infact im pretty sure he didnt.


----------



## Odin (May 30, 2007)

Rich Parsons said:


> If there is video and there were those you mentioned there, I would not want to let anyone know I had a copy.


 
What these kids put on youtube nowadays doesnt cease to amaze me. ( :


----------

